# end of the republic



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

they're gonna pass that piece of shi* they are calling a health care bill. Citizens be damned, they know better than all of us. Don't forget, come November, get all these communist FU**Heads OUT


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll be right there, my friend. Vote 'em out. :thumbup:
With so much more needing attention, why are they so focused on this one issue? And who the Hell wrote that 2000 page monstrosity? Not anyone who believes in God, Country and Family. :furious:


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Communists?*

You don,t listen to Rush Limbaugh do you? Only people i know that say that pull that labeling listen to that comedy routine. They aren,t communist,s they are bought and sold by the big corps and help them to control the government, and thus control us. 50 million plus with no healthcare at all, 38 millions drawing food stamps. If they hadn,t passed something it might have taken another 50 years to even get in up for a vote. It isn,t right but at leas its a start. Yes they almost all need to go.


----------



## Ron Franck (Jan 3, 2010)

Quality1st said:


> 50 million plus with no healthcare at all, 38 millions drawing food stamps.


Every ask yourself how many of those "50 million plus" have passed on the opportunity to purchase their own healthcare? Some of that number are young people don't think they need health care insurance because young people normally don't get sick. It's once you hit your 40's and 50's that your immortality erodes and you start taking your health seriously. 
Where does this intrusion by the government stop? I mean, I don't have a pilot's license. In fact most Americans don't have a pilots license. So, when is government gonna step in and say "Hey, most of our people don't have a pilot's license. That's so unfair. We gotta do something about that. We'll take over fight instruction schools, aircraft manufacturing, reduce the cost of flying and make sure everyone has access to aircraft. And, for everyone who doesn't go out and enroll in our flight schools were gonna fine them or even threaten them with jail time." Same mentality as health care.
Have you asked yourself why, if it's such a good plan, are politicians reluctant to join the plan and abandoned their current health care?
And what about those people who abuse their health? Why should I enable those people through my tax contributions? :furious:
There are so many things wrong with this bill that trying to qualify it as "at least it's a start" is simply laughable, no, it's downright dangerous thinking. Just as laughable and dangerous as Pelosi saying "we have to pass this bill to see what's in it." WTF 
Rush and Hannity are not the Jim Jones' of the world. It's the Liberals who are handing out the kool-aid.


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

Turn off Rush and watch Link TV , Are you aware how much insurance costs, that is if theyll accept you. 4 families a minute in america go into bankruptcy over medical bills. If it is 50 million then 30 million are children. In the other 27 industrialized rich nations not one person loses their home and life savings over health care.Did you know america ranks 27th out of27 in post natal care and followup after the infant is born.Ya the bill isn,t what we deserve, look who wrote it. Quit ranting and get informed, there,s alot worse things going on and it,s gonna take all or most of us to change them. If i was sick would you heal me? If i was hungry would you not feed me? No disrespect, but turn off the political dog and pony shows and get informed and get busy.


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

Quality1st said:


> Turn off Rush and watch Link TV , Are you aware how much insurance costs, that is if theyll accept you. 4 families a minute in america go into bankruptcy over medical bills. If it is 50 million then 30 million are children. In the other 27 industrialized rich nations not one person loses their home and life savings over health care.Did you know america ranks 27th out of27 in post natal care and followup after the infant is born.Ya the bill isn,t what we deserve, look who wrote it. Quit ranting and get informed, there,s alot worse things going on and it,s gonna take all or most of us to change them. If i was sick would you heal me?Not if you tried to make me by force. Then I would fight you. If i was hungry would you not feed me?Not if you tried to make me by force. Then I would fight you. No disrespect, but turn off the political dog and pony shows and get informed and get busy.


Right or wrong makes no difference. Its not the governments place to force any government program on us. Anyone says other wise dose not begin to understand what this country is suppose to be all about.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Quality1st said:


> Turn off Rush and watch Link TV , Are you aware how much insurance costs, that is if theyll accept you. 4 families a minute in america go into bankruptcy over medical bills. If it is 50 million then 30 million are children. In the other 27 industrialized rich nations not one person loses their home and life savings over health care.Did you know america ranks 27th out of27 in post natal care and followup after the infant is born.Ya the bill isn,t what we deserve, look who wrote it. Quit ranting and get informed, there,s alot worse things going on and it,s gonna take all or most of us to change them. If i was sick would you heal me? If i was hungry would you not feed me? No disrespect, but turn off the political dog and pony shows and get informed and get busy.


Good post !!
________
NAUGHTY_WILDBABE LIVE


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

leadarrows said:


> Right or wrong makes no difference. Its not the governments place to force any government program on us. Anyone says other wise dose not begin to understand what this country is suppose to be all about.


You mean like taxes or school or unemployment or social security or police or ...
________
BeautyCHICK cam


----------



## leadarrows (Jan 7, 2008)

Axecutioner-B said:


> You mean like taxes or school or unemployment or social security or police or ...


How dose saying something this silly help your point of view? 

Police are not a program they are a service. Schools should not be a federal program, each state should be in complete control of their own public education systems so what is needed locally can be decide locally. Social Security is broke....you sure you want to use that as an example of a government system?
The examples you used do not compare they are just what you hope would look like good things are government dose. Taxes ...no I don't think we should have to pay taxes like we do. The money gets wasted and we just get screwed. 
One tax. The Fair Tax would be a place to start. http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServer


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

leadarrows said:


> How dose saying something this silly help your point of view?
> 
> Police are not a program they are a service. Schools should not be a federal program, each state should be in complete control of their own public education systems so what is needed locally can be decide locally. Social Security is broke....you sure you want to use that as an example of a government system?
> The examples you used do not compare they are just what you hope would look like good things are government dose. Taxes ...no I don't think we should have to pay taxes like we do. The money gets wasted and we just get screwed.
> One tax. The Fair Tax would be a place to start. http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServer


They are (IMO) good examples of government programs that are "forced on us" that work & help our civilization benefit & prosper. I don't think my point was too hard to follow or silly. So the police are a "service"? An optional service? As for social security my grandpa collected it until the day he died & as far as i know SS is still going. Has it been cancelled? 
Yes i want to use it as an example IT WORKS !! 

Obviously my point of view differs from yours, i am happy that my kids will have health insurance after I'm gone, I am happy your kids (if you have kids, i dont know you) will have health insurance after you are gone. I really think health care for all of us will be a good thing (like many many other government programs).

I try to look at our country as a place where i am lucky to be (compared to all the other countries i see on TV), & if a small percantage of my pay ends up helping people have health insurance & helping their quality of life, while at the same time helping me not worry about my kids health then i am grateful to give it. 

I am sorry if i sounded silly tho 
________
Live sex webshows


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

what a (RUSH).i usualy turn him off after 2 or 3 minutes too.Give Obama time to get threw flying all over and going to partys .so he can don,t and say he did too.


----------

